# Verbesserungen



## Toxintrooper (8. November 2005)

Ein freund von mir ist Programmierer der hat ein programm gemacht das fast gleich arbeitet wie BLASC.

Aber es hat eine gute verbesserung:

Man kann bei den berufen klar sehen was der einzelne CHar kann und was man für die production braucht kann das bei BALSC auch noch eingefügt werden?

Wäre eine gute erweiterung ( Geht in allen Berufen bei dem freund von mir)

MFG 
Toxintrooper


----------



## B3N (9. November 2005)

Wir haben unter Berufe, Handwerkslisten mit allen Rezepten, dort kann man sehen was man mit dem jeweiligen Beruf herstellen kann und was man dazu benötigt.

Eine spezifische zuordnung zu Chars gibt es im Moment noch nicht, dazu hab ich mir aber auch schon Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Rookie (18. November 2005)

ich hau das jetz ma hierrein:
wie wärs mit nem UI in wow von blasc, wo ich auch ingame items/mobs/etc abfragen kann?
habt ihr an sowas ma gedacht? oda is das zu komplex?


----------



## B3N (18. November 2005)

Haben wir uns schon mal Gedanken dazu gemacht, jedoch wäre der Aufwand so was zu realisieren enorm und das Problem ist das du ja nicht die komplette Datenbank auf deinem PC hast, also müsstest du eine Live Abfrage machen. Das würde bedeuten du müsstest den Suchbegriff in eine Ausgabe packen und da es ja schnell gehen soll, müsste BLASC ständig prüfen ob eine Suche angefordert wurde, dann müsste BLASC den Suchbegriff an unsere Datenbank weiterleiten und den Response Lua-Konform wieder in eine Datei schreiben, dann erst hättest du die Ausgabe Ingame.

Aber wir haben uns auch schon Gedanken gemacht über Ingame Suche und andere Dinge die man Ingame regeln könnte. Im Moment steht das alles aber in den Wolken und ob wir dahingehend jemals was umsetzen werden weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mognahr (20. November 2005)

ich bring hier auch noch ma was rein:

man könnte noch zur Datenbank hinzufügen wo welche tiere mit welchen fertigkeiten sind, ist eben nur für jäger interessant. also sagen wir Biss stufe 1 bekommt man von den und den tieren da un da... gibts bei alakazam schon wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hatte, aber warum in die ferne schweifen wenn das hier auch möglich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann noch für die angler vll welche fische wo in welcher häufigkeit vorkommen.
ich benutze ingame zwar schon fishing buddy aber das zeigt mir ja nur an wo ich schon war...


----------



## Aurora (28. November 2005)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man nicht nur die Lehrer für die Berufe (sprich Schmied, Ingenieur etc) gruppiert, sondern auch die für die Klassen? Wenn ich mal nen Palalehrer in einer neuen Gegend suche, finde ich den derzeit nur unter größten Such- und Zeitaufwand... Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## B3N (29. November 2005)

Aurora schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man nicht nur die Lehrer für die Berufe (sprich Schmied, Ingenieur etc) gruppiert, sondern auch die für die Klassen? Wenn ich mal nen Palalehrer in einer neuen Gegend suche, finde ich den derzeit nur unter größten Such- und Zeitaufwand... Was meint Ihr dazu?
> [post="104902"][/post]​




Du meinst eine allgemeine Auflistung der Trainer für alle Klassen? Im Moment kann man diese nur über die Suche finden, das stimmt. Ich werd ma schauen was sich da so machen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurora (30. November 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst eine allgemeine Auflistung der Trainer für alle Klassen? Im Moment kann man diese nur über die Suche finden, das stimmt. Ich werd ma schauen was sich da so machen lässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau, so wie es die jetzt auch schon für die Berufe-Lehrer gibt... Genauso schön geordnet nach Gebiet und Klasse und...


----------



## synt@x (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo BLASC-Team,

wie wär es, wenn Ihr die Suche einfach so erweitern würdet, daß man (an obigem Beispiel) nach "Paladin +Lehrer" oder nach "Händler +Stranglethorn" suchen kann - oder meinetwegen auch ohne "+"; müßt IMO recht einfach zu implementieren sein.
(Und wenn jemand nach "Nat Pagle" sucht, sollte das SQL-technisch auch ebendiesen wieder zutage bringen) ...

Das ganze würde auch diverse Gruppierungsvorschläge abkürzen, weil man diese dann im Prinzip als vorgefertigte Suchausgabeseite definieren könnte...

Desweiteren möchte ich mich dem weiter oben erwähnten Vorschlag anschließen, daß es schön wäre, wenn auch Fisch-Loots angezeigt werden würden. (auch wenn FishingBuddy n schönes Tool ist...)

Gruß
synt@x


----------



## Truss (18. Januar 2006)

Hi...erstmal ein ganz dickes Lob an das BLASC Team. Eure Datenbank ist die geilste für WoW, übersichtlich und informativ.

Ich hätte allerdings einen Verbesserungsvorschlag bezüglich der Itemsuche:

                                              ***                                           
Und zwar fänd ich es cool wenn man nach bestimmten Items (z.b. 2H Äxte) aus einem bestimmten Dungeon (z.B. Molten Core) suchen könnte. Ich steh nämlich oft vor dem Problem das ich regelmäßig in MC und BWL gehe und mich über _die_ Items (Ringe,Schmuck,Waffen) aus diesen Dungeons informieren möchte, die am besten zu meiner Klasse passen. Dann muss ich immer auf BLASC jede einzelne Waffe durchklicken und schauen ob sie aus MC/BWL kommt.

Kurz gesagt: Mann sollte die Suche nach Item-Drops auf bestimmte Dungeons beschränken können.

                                              ***
Wenn das schon möglich ist (und ich es mal wieder nicht gecheckt habe) dann entschuldige ich mich für den Post, würde mich aber darüber freuen, wenn mir jemand erklären würde wie das geht.


----------



## B3N (19. Januar 2006)

Truss schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...erstmal ein ganz dickes Lob an das BLASC Team. Eure Datenbank ist die geilste für WoW, übersichtlich und informativ.
> 
> Ich hätte allerdings einen Verbesserungsvorschlag bezüglich der Itemsuche:
> 
> ...



Hallo und danke für das Lob,

eine Suche nach Gegenständen innerhalb von bestimmten Gebieten ist geplant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Truss (19. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und danke für das Lob,
> 
> eine Suche nach Gegenständen innerhalb von bestimmten Gebieten ist geplant.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an! ^^

Und wo ich grad dabei bin:
Wie wärs wenn ihr für alle Items erhöhte Suchkriterien einführt. Bisher kann man ja nur bei Schmuck Slotplatz und Qualität als Suchkriterium eingeben. Für Waffen würde ich mir das auch noch wünschen z.B. folgende Suchkriterien:

-Waffentyp (z.b. 2H Axt)  
-Stufe (z.B. 60)  
-Qualität (z.B. Episch)  
-Ort (z.B. Geschmolzener Kern)

Diese Suchkriterien stellt man dann einfach in solchen kleinen Feldern ein (wie es derzeit beim Schmuck ist mit Slot und Qualität) und schon erscheint die Auswahl an Items. Dasselbe müsste man dann natürlich auch mit Rüstungsteilen machen.

Ich bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber das ganze dürfte nicht allzuschwer umzusetzen sein oder?


----------



## Farook (21. Januar 2006)

Truss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh nämlich oft vor dem Problem das ich regelmäßig in MC und BWL gehe und mich über _die_ Items (Ringe,Schmuck,Waffen) aus diesen Dungeons informieren möchte, die am besten zu meiner Klasse passen. Dann muss ich immer auf BLASC jede einzelne Waffe durchklicken und schauen ob sie aus MC/BWL kommt.


Einfacher wär's, wenn du dir nur die Loots der jeweiligen Bosse durchsiehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber generell stimme ich dir zu, so eine Itemlist nach Instanz wär wirklich eine feine Sache (auch wenn ich mir meine BWL-Wunschliste schon selbst zusammengesucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## pala_jens (7. Februar 2006)

Fände es auch supi wenn man sehen könnte Char XY kann dies und das verzaubern.

Dann kann man auf seiner Gildenhomepage gerade das Profil hier verlinken lassen und muss nicht jedes mal sagen: ja kann ich oder nein kann ich noch nicht.


----------



## Crowley (7. Februar 2006)

Ok:

- Bessere Item-Suche
- Drops per Zone
- Auslesen der bekannten Rezepte

ist notiert.


----------



## Chaospixel (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebes BLASC Team.

Ich wäre für ein Petcalculator. Als Jäger interessiere ich mich immer wo ich gute pets finde und welche vielleicht auf lvl 60 am besten Schaden machen. Oder welche Rare Mobs ich einfangen kann und was für stats die dann haben. Irgendwie hab ich das mit der "Wildtierkunde" noch nicht ganz raus bei mir kommt da nie irgendwas raus was ich verwerten kann.

Wenn jemand was zu dem Thema zustande bringen kann, dann seit ihr das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

